# Grooming Times...



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well Molly was groomed today by a lovely lady 'down the road' 

I was most impressed when she said she was ready an hour and 15 mins later??!!

She did a lovely job and I will definitely be a returning customer, she LISTENED to me  

Just wondered how long is the average time ..I'm sure previous appts were around an hour and a half to 2 hrs?? 

£20.. Cheapest yet!!

xxx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Wow - £20 and just over an hour AND a cut you wanted. She's a keeper!

Depending on how matted Lolly is it can take up to 3 hours. She went yesterday without any matts and it took 2 hours and cost £30.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Well, last time Milo was at the groomers for 5 hours  and cost £40
Got an appointment at another groomers next week, don't know how long it will be but the cost is £35 for groom ,nails and ear pluck plus extra £5 if he needs to be de matted. I'm really hoping it doesn't take 5 hours this time it's way too long for him. I've decided to go quite short because he's so curly and it soon gets very unruly.

Val


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I do my own - I have got it down to about 2 - 2.5 hours.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes I think she is a keeper...for now anyway!! 

I was thinking, she never did any of her face so that would have cut the time down a bit but till pretty speedy. 

Val, surely she wasn't working on Milo that whole time , if so he is a VERY patient boy. 

£20 is very reasonable, think it will be a 6-8 week appt. 

xxx


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Eddie is done every 8 weeks, it takes 2 to 3 hours and it costs me £25 x x


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow! so quick and a bargain! 

Amanda usually takes about 2 and a half hours. She does Alvy's face as well though.

Can we see a picture of the newly groomed Molly? 

xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I know Nicola...a real bargain. 

Can you believe I never took one photo of her yesterday??!!  I picked her up and went straight for a walk with friends so the 'just been groomed' look never lasted long although I do much prefer her scruffier. 

I texted Amanda to cancel appt in June... I'm sure she's really good though and probably pays more attention to detail. 

This is just a wee lady with a hut added onto her house, 2 mins walk from my parents house. To be honest if I'd looked at her Facebook page of photos I wouldn't have gone!!! 

Anyway, I'm pleased, there's a few strands I can see longer today but easily trimmed. Her coats probably longer than previous grooms which I was pleasantly surprised about as she did have matts.

We'll see what it's like when Its back to its Frizzy/Curly self 

xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Your groomer sounds great!! Weller normally takes 2-2/12 hours and is £35.00.

Val please post pics of Milo after his groom, he is such a curly boy! Definately agree with you, shorter might be best for him.


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Amanda's just a young lady with a hut attached to her house 

Its fab you've found someone close to home.

Alvy is quite shaggy just now. Im loving it but its such work. I just had to snip out 5 matts. He's also just decided he loves swimming so is jumping into ponds at any opportunity!? not really ideal with a shaggy coat.

xx


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Your groomer sounds great!! Weller normally takes 2-2/12 hours and is £35.00.
> 
> Val please post pics of Milo after his groom, he is such a curly boy! Definately agree with you, shorter might be best for him.


Karen, Milo doesn't go to the groomers till next Friday but yes I will definately post pics of him... before and after. I so would have loved him to have a long coat but it's so curly it's unmanageable. The curls on his face grow towards his eyes and he can't see. I do cut as close as possible but they are so wayward, I just hope he doesn't look too poodley. 

Between now and his groom I will take some pics for you to see what I mean

Val


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki is at the groomers for 45mins to an hour for a shampoo, blow dry, nails, ears , hygiene strip clip and tidy up around the eyes. Cost £15
When she goes in for a proper all over clip they estimate 2 hours but it has always been slightly less and costs £30.
Kiki trots in very happily and I'm happy because of that


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad you have found a groomer you are happy with, to be honest now i'm doing my grooming course I think I would give an estimate of 2-3 hours if I booked in a cockapoo. The bath I have been giving the dogs is really thorough and takes quite a while, then they have to be dried and literally every inch is gone over with brush, comb and drier for the preparation before any clipper or scissor work - this is the bit that takes a long time.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Perhaps Molly was just 'Dunked' in the bath ... In and out in no time!!! 

xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

What Dawn describes is the correct procedure and what I was taught and what probably gives the best result BUT it does take ages. I normally just brush and clipper but have to admit I am not as fussy as I used to be


----------

